# Is this frog is edible ?



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

My pond is under attack by these frogs - i got this one with my hands and i never hunted frogs before, i will have to shoot them to get them out of there (probably with the catty ) so i thought well i might as well check if its edible... as you can see this one is a small fella. so if anyone can tell my what kind of frog this is and if its edible it would be great !

if the picture is not clear i can go and try to grab another one, it was taken after he is about 2 and a half minutes outside water.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

BTW it is a bit greener than you can see in the picture...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, i went here before i done my research, from the info i gathered :

no poisonous frogs in israel (yay).

this must be either a marsh frog or an edible frog,

now my question is, obviously an edible frog is edible, but a marsh frog ?

an edible frog is half a marsh frog, so im pretty sure that a marsh frog is edible but i dont

want to take the risk... anyone have answer for me ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

looks like a type of lepard frog and you can eat them.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> looks like a type of lepard frog and you can eat them.


thanks. got any good leg recipe ? i got thousands of them and some of them are really large =)


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

salt peper corn meal and flour and deep fry in hot oil.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> salt peper corn meal and flour and deep fry in hot oil.


thank you !

i find it more easy to blind them with a torch and grab them with your hands then shooting them with a slingshot.... got any tips ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Stock some large mouth bass in the pond and your problem will be solved. If in fact it is a problem.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

we hunt them one its fun two it keeps your aim three they taste good.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I think thats its the same specie I have here in Portugal the green frog,if it is it was great to eat and very tasty but only the legs.
I also agree that that wasnt a problem, they only eat some small insectos!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Most poisonous amphibians will leave your hands irritated just from holding them. And poisonous frog usually have large node's on top of the head as defense from being eaten or are brightly colored. If your hands are not irritated after holding it a while you should be ok. But remember never eat anything your unfamiliar with. Even a pro can make a mistake.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Aries666 said:


> Most poisonous amphibians will leave your hands irritated just from holding them. And poisonous frog usually have large node's on top of the head as defense from being eaten or are brightly colored. If your hands are not irritated after holding it a while you should be ok. But remember never eat anything your unfamiliar with. Even a pro can make a mistake.


I checked and these are edible frogs, well they are edible but the name of the type of frog is "edible frog"

and from what i was able to see online this is the type of frog that being farmed for restaurants.

and thanks for the tips


----------

